# 5.1 Speakers for 18-20k



## mayanks_098 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I need 5.1 channel speakers.

I need it for:
1. movies on PC
2. movies on PS3 (using hard disk and also DVD"s and blu-ray's)
3. music (PC+ PS3 hard disk)
4. gaming (mostly on PS3)

Now, I watch a LOT of movies and tv series. Its like "minimum" 1 movie or 2-3 episodes (atleast) even on busy days.
So one very imp requirement is that movie exp should be awesome. Good surround sound exp is a must. I wont mind shifting all my movie needs from pc+ps3 to ps3 entirely (as PS3 is a more complete system with blu-ray playback n all).
I think every music system will connect to tv, so thats not a requirement.

Music quality should be good though i do not listen to music all the time. But its not that i dont listen to music at all. decent quality is req here.

and gaming (PS3 and rarely PC), if the speakers satisfies for movies/series + music, it will automatically work for gaming (i guess)

i was looking at Logitech z5500 D (speakers i want to buy since last two years, really in love with these)

But i am open for other options as well as i heard they are more of boom-boom than a good quality sound. (but i dont mind boom boom, actually i want powerful (read: loud) yet speakers with great overall sound quality and not just boom-boom.)

So is there anything in 18-20k which is both boom boom yet delivers a great complete sound exp?

more connectivity options will be added advantage as it will help me connecting my PS3. (may be to a HD tv later on)

I am completely sold on logitech z5500 d for last two years. 
Also can someone tell me the current price of these (i think its 17-18k) and where to buy then in Nehru Place or elsewhere in delhi.

Budget: 18k. can stretch to 20k if its really worth it.


----------



## parimm (Mar 4, 2010)

logitech z5500, thats what i would recommend, i have 2 of them running in parallel, nothing like them, and they are the only pair that have on board decoding. i.e they can accept digital inputs and decode them,


----------



## emmarbee (Mar 8, 2010)

Does the PC has any sound card? If not, connecting z5500 to onboard will be underusing the speakers. Buy Asus Xonar DX / Asus XONAR-HDAV1.3 (For bluray support)
And z5500 is a great choice for movies and games.

There are other options like Onkyo HTS3200 and yamaha's HTiB, but I wouldn't consider those, as I had heard HTS3200 once in a demo and I didn't like it.
If you can, give it a try.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2010)

Since you are already all set for z5500 I doubt you will buy anythig else even if suggested......I know that feeling........If you ask me I never actually like z5500, if you search you will fine quite a few hard arguments I had with few who were like all gaga over it. Anyway if you can........... just give a try to *Altech Lansing FX5051 or 5100 *and if you can find one *Klipsch ProMedia Ultra 5.1* Altech lansing might not sound 'louder' then 5500 but definately clearer.........also give a try to Philips HTiB 3571.


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 11, 2010)

@topic,
Do consider the Klipsch ProMedia Ultra series model suggested by Sam bhai. It sounds awesome. And yes, go for a descent sound card like Asus Xonar DX.
Good Luck..


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2010)

mayanksharma said:


> @topic,
> Do consider the Klipsch ProMedia Ultra series model suggested by Sam bhai. It sounds awesome. And yes, go for a descent sound card like Asus Xonar DX.
> Good Luck..



Mayank bhai.....long time no see......always good to see you around... hows life...... 

*OP @mayanks_098* Mayank bhai and me once had a very heated argument on Logitech and Altec Lansing.....but at the end both had geniune respect for each other and since then we are good pals..... 

He has a good knowldge on audio equipments......

Mayank bhai did you check my new *HOME THEATER* would love to have few of your comments on that thread.....


----------



## mayanks_098 (Mar 11, 2010)

I went ahead and bought z5500 D for 16.7k from SMC Intl. Nehru Place. 
And i am loving hem. but the bass isnt everything to my liking. i mean its no doubt capable of shaking things but its not booom when it should be, instead, it is like boooooooooooooooooom (i.e. un-necessary drag). i am sure z5500 users understand what i am talking about.

When watching with onboard audio and using 6 Ch direct input, the satellite (esp the back satellites) do not produce as much sound as does the center speaker. much of the sound appears to be coming from center only (i am using Moser Baer DVD's and 6 Ch BDRIP's by different rippers).
How can i optimize my output for best listening pleasure?

@emmarbee

How much would the cards you mentioned cost (esp Asus XONAR-HDAV1.3 (For bluray support))


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2010)

mayanks_098 said:


> I went ahead and bought z5500 D for 16.7k from SMC Intl. Nehru Place.



see I told you......



> And i am loving hem. but the bass isnt everything to my liking. i mean its no doubt capable of shaking things but its not booom when it should be, instead, it is like boooooooooooooooooom (i.e. un-necessary drag). i am sure z5500 users understand what i am talking about.
> 
> When watching with onboard audio and using 6 Ch direct input, the satellite (esp the back satellites) do not produce as much sound as does the center speaker. much of the sound appears to be coming from center only (i am using Moser Baer DVD's and 6 Ch BDRIP's by different rippers).
> How can i optimize my output for best listening pleasure?



and about the booooommmm ....lol ....believe me or not I have a perfect idea what you aretalking about, and that is what I have been saying on this fourms all along 'logitech makes boom boxes not speakers' ........ the thing is lots of people do not accept they went wrong with their purchase and that is where I appreciate your coming back and reporting this.
After all this what I have learnt is you got to have patience and let go that fanboyism for a product and venture out all options.
Anyway coming to your problem,,,,,,,,,see in a 5.1 setup center speaker is the most used speaker, then the fronts, then rear and if its a 7.1 the back rear. But you got to make sure that you ARE actually getting 5.1. the way to check is......pick a scene when in there is no background music, no other effect playing, only the dialogues, if things are configured correctly only and only the center speaker should be providing the out put.  Other way is if you are using wndows Vista or 7 (not sure about xp) is to go to the audio properties through CTRL panal and goto speaket setup.....

*i42.tinypic.com/2w70odj.jpg

choose 5.1 and click test, if you hear distinct sound through each of the 5 speakers and woofer your speakers are configured correctly.

Also what S/W are you using also makes a difference, I use Power DVD the latest version has support for BR as well. you got to configure the audio setup for the player as well to optimize your out put........

try these and report.....


----------



## mayanks_098 (Mar 11, 2010)

i had already bought before any one replied on this thread.

I am not really sad with my purchase but I wish it was better. 

Anyway, there is a "test" button on logitech remote itself. When i test using it, all the sound comes from the channels as expected. Does this mean there can absolutely no problem with the speaker setup and i will have to live with this?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2010)

mayanks_098 said:


> i had already bought before any one replied on this thread.



mmmmm should have waited I guess



> I am not really sad with my purchase but I wish it was better.
> Anyway, there is a "test" button on logitech remote itself. When i test using it, all the sound comes from the channels as expected. Does this mean there can absolutely no problem with the speaker setup and i will have to live with this?



Nothing to be sad about, once you have it enjoy it.......and learn for your next purchace....after all this is not going to be your one and only purchace.....

test button on logitech might just test that your speakers are phisically connected correctly to the centeral console..........but if you do it through windows, it means they are configured to produce 5.1 channel out put correctly. And anyhow you have to configure you windows spk configuration to 5.1 for your OS to produce correct channel out put while running a DD or DTS source. 

Then you can venture out in to the sound options like reverb, equilisers etc to change the setting per your listining comfort, as I said the player you are using like Power DVD also has number of options to change the sound out put......may I know how have you connected the setup.....through Optical, Coxial or Analog???


----------



## mayanks_098 (Mar 11, 2010)

sam9s said:


> mmmmm should have waited I guess


Ohh..just checked, its not that i bought before anyone replied here, but somehow i missed the email notifying that a reply has been made. was busy at that time. anyways.



sam9s said:


> Nothing to be sad about, once you have it enjoy it.......and learn for your next purchace....after all this is not going to be your one and only purchace.....
> 
> test button on logitech might just test that your speakers are phisically connected correctly to the centeral console..........but if you do it through windows, it means they are configured to produce 5.1 channel out put correctly. And anyhow you have to configure you windows spk configuration to 5.1 for your OS to produce correct channel out put while running a DD or DTS source.


okay, i will just try in Win 7 and report back.



sam9s said:


> Then you can venture out in to the sound options like reverb, equilisers etc to change the setting per your listining comfort, as I said the player you are using like Power DVD also has number of options to change the sound out put......may I know how have you connected the setup.....through Optical, Coxial or Analog???



Really? can i player make all that difference. I am using VLC and GOm (i have selected 5.1 ch sound as output in them).
P.S. A lot of people have recommended me PowerDVD, will try it.

EDIT: i am using analog with onboard audio.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2010)

mayanks_098 said:


> Ohh..just checked, its not that i bought before anyone replied here, but somehow i missed the email notifying that a reply has been made. was busy at that time. anyways.
> okay, i will just try in Win 7 and report back.
> Really? can i player make all that difference. I am using VLC and GOm (i have selected 5.1 ch sound as output in them)



Are you kidding me.....there are loads of options on your player itself that can be adjusted (VLC has equilization)........also as I said even if you select 5.1 in your VLC your windows itself should be configured to produce 5.1 channel. As I mentioned you can do this in your windows spk configuration.......in XP as well. Once that is done test it and then run VLC and choose 5.1 audio. 
Also you did not mention how have you have connected your 5500 with PC, through Optical, Coaxial or Analog


----------



## mayanks_098 (Mar 11, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Are you kidding me.....there are loads of options on your player itself that can be adjusted (VLC has equilization)........also as I said even if you select 5.1 in your VLC your windows itself should be configured to produce 5.1 channel. As I mentioned you can do this in your windows spk configuration.......in XP as well. Once that is done test it and then run VLC and choose 5.1 audio.
> Also you did not mention how have you have connected your 5500 with PC, through Optical, Coaxial or Analog



i have already got XP configured to produce 5.1.
I think there *migh*t be some problem with the audio jacks my analog wires are connected to on my pc's mobo. few colors were not clearly visible so i did not took the pain to spend some extra time to figure out (they may still be connected correctly but there is a remote possibility of them being plugged in incorrect jacks) which jack is which and i just plugged respective cables (on z5500's control centre) in respective jacks (on my pc's mobo). can that be the problem? i mean will only 3 exclusive jacks will produce 5.1 sound and that too in very specific order. for example,  yellow jack can only be used for  one particular channel and no other?

P.S. analog+onboard audio.
Which output will sound best with my current config. and what if i connect with PS3?


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Mayank bhai.....long time no see......always good to see you around... hows life......


Everything is fine Sam bhai! Was on trip for few weeks.
How are you? Yeah its been quite long. Always good to see you around and talk to you, bhai. 
Going for MBA, this year. Also, making plans for tuning my Indica and some interior + audio mods.



sam9s said:


> *OP @mayanks_098* Mayank bhai and me once had a very heated argument on Logitech and Altec Lansing.....but at the end both had geniune respect for each other and since then we are good pals.....


 Amen to that. And may we stay like this forever, my friend. 



sam9s said:


> He has a good knowldge on audio equipments......


Credits goes to Sam bhai and this forum, ofcourse!



sam9s said:


> Mayank bhai did you check my new *HOME THEATER* would love to have few of your comments on that thread.....


Ohh Cool, i didnt notice that. Congratulations bro. I am gonna check it out for sure. 
Btw, also upgraded my system. Bought Xonar DX 6 channel soundcard along with 1.5TB WD! 

@topic,
Many congratulations for your purchase!  
And PS3 will definitely provide better sound output than typical onboard soundcard.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2010)

mayanks_098 said:


> i have already got XP configured to produce 5.1.
> I think there *migh*t be some problem with the audio jacks my analog wires are connected to on my pc's mobo. few colors were not clearly visible so i did not took the pain to spend some extra time to figure out (they may still be connected correctly but there is a remote possibility of them being plugged in incorrect jacks) which jack is which and i just plugged respective cables (on z5500's control centre) in respective jacks (on my pc's mobo). can that be the problem? i mean will only 3 exclusive jacks will produce 5.1 sound and that too in very specific order. for example,  yellow jack can only be used for  one particular channel and no other?
> 
> P.S. analog+onboard audio.
> Which output will sound best with my current config. and what if i connect with PS3?



You are using analog method, the only problem with analog is too many cables and confusion, use coaxial/optical or HDMI. If you mobo does not have any of these then I suggest get a good sound card that atleast has optical....than just run one cable from PC to 5500 and you are done. This would eliminate any chance of wrong connection or confusion between cables.....


----------

